# Every image I try to upload fails - what's up?



## Rev2010 (Jun 22, 2016)

Never had a problem all these years but now when I try to upload an image, even if I reduce the size a lot, it fails.


Rev.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 22, 2016)

Hmmm just did this from Firefox, seems to be working fine for me


----------

